# Baby goats



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

I work at a living 1800's museum taking care of the animals and working special events. We have several barnyard animals and our goat just had two kids. They are the most entertaining baby animal to play with, I can't get over it.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

I love goats!!! I used to babysit my neighbour's goat. He would come up and lightly butt me with his head if my back was turned to get my attention! He was so cute but very old, and sadly, one day when I went to feed him I found him dead. It was very sad. :'(


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I lovvee goats!!!!! Theyre awesome!!! Plus, I like goat cheese and goat yogurt... mmmm


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Awww exciting  we got two one day old kids about 3 months ago. They're the goofiest things now that they're able to run around more. So cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

